# Bettas and Blue Gouramis?



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

I'd like to know what are all of your experiences and opinions with housing Bettas with Gouramis. I have a betta in a 55 gallon tank which houses a few different tetras, corries, pleco, guppies, danios, and gouramis. I've seen different compatibility charts that basically say "NEVER, NO, DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT" but because my betta showed to be so harmonious in the past 3 years I've own him, I decided it was worth trying. 

My betta seems to not even know my gouramis exist, except on a few occasions where he'll flare at a female who will occasionally follow him (I swear she's in love).

I don't know. To sum it all up, I suppose what I'm asking is:
Exactly how lucky am I to have such an awesome fish (who is beautiful, I might add)?










Also I would like to add that I am very excited to be a part of this site now! I am looking forward to sharing stories and pictures on all 4 of my bettas (and the many I have owned in the past). I am also looking forward to reading other's stories, which I have done before, but now I can comment too! 

-Morgan


----------



## McAttack (May 13, 2010)

I'd say you're very lucky to be honest. The Gourami is in the same family as the Betta, and as it is a colourful fish (males at least) it would be seen as competition for the betta, and vice versa. Maybe the 55 is big enough for them to have territories. Can you post a picture of the whole tank for us?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't answer as I still don't have the funds for my own betta but I'd LOVE to see a picture of your tank! It must be really pretty!


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

I doubt it's that they have established their own territories. Both the gouramis and the betta swim freely throughout the entire tank. In fact, the gouramis and the betta will swim together on occasions, especially feeding time. In the past I have even put other bettas with this one. They will usually fight with him, but it is always the new betta that causes issues. My spotted betta couldn't care less it seems. 

Here's my tank. You can see the gouramis in the center and my betta in the front, left corner fighting with his own reflection










I also submitted this picture in the contest section, but I suppose it is worth showing here also  I love this picture so much.


----------

